
Spotify buys Gimlet and Anchor in podcast push, earmarks $500M for more deals - nmstoker
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/06/spotify-doubles-down-on-podcasts/
======
nmstoker
Do other people check before submitting to HN?

Hope this doesn't come across as stroppy (not my intent) but there are seven
others who've posted this story after this link. I appreciate they're not the
exact same site, so one could argue that they provide different insight, but
in an acquisition story like this the core points will be the same (since
they'll all have got them from the PR!)

